# admin from lookism is corrupt. lookism is collapsing right now



## freeway (Jul 12, 2019)

a hacker doxxed the whole website through a XSS vulnerability because admin didnt bother to update his site.
he got a shit ton of email adresses and ip adresses, and he was also able to permaban everyone with that vulnerability.

because of all the shit that was happening, and admin not responding and giving a fuck, some guys decided to create a new forum and everyone was about to move to that forum, and out of nowhere a wild admin appears saying: there was never a hack, it was the mods that banned and doxxed everyone just so they can promote the new website. hahahaha what a fucking jew. ofc he wants no1 to leave how else is he going to get his bitcoins mined?

he banned all the mods who had literally nothing to do with it and he banned everyone that was mentioning the new website just to cover up the truth. any thread that you make questioning what happened is being deleted instantly

RIP LOOKISM


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

The site is legit black now (or white, I use night extension).







It was getting boring already since a couple of weeks ago for me though, so whatever, fuck that site

What's the new one? I hope the owner knows what his doing


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 12, 2019)

Jfl if you were using lookism, a site that looks like it was made in 2006


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

freeway said:


> some guys decided to create a new forum and everyone was about to move to that forum


How is that forum called?


----------



## HereForReasons (Jul 12, 2019)

freeway said:


> a hacker doxxed the whole website through a XSS vulnerability because admin didnt bother to update his site.
> he got a shit ton of email adresses and ip adresses, and he was also able to permaban everyone with that vulnerability.
> 
> because of all the shit that was happening, and admin not responding and giving a fuck, some guys decided to create a new forum and everyone was about to move to that forum, and out of nowhere a wild admin appears saying: there was never a hack, it was the mods that banned and doxxed everyone just so they can promote the new website. hahahaha what a fucking jew. ofc he wants no1 to leave how else is he going to get his bitcoins mined?
> ...



What Did he do with the doxxing? Publish it?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

I need to know what is the new site, I can't stand looksmax, this forum is so fucking shitty, not because of the forum itself but the users.

Most of them are either retards who think the lower third is the most important thing or they are worse than spammers (a lot of users tbh), they are literally monosyllabics, all they do is post one single word on the threads, they don't add shit to the threads. Autistic users at least make the effort to type something funny, but the guys here don't even try


HereForReasons said:


> What Did he do with the doxxing? Publish it?



Yes, he even published some users' addresses


----------



## Deliverance (Jul 12, 2019)

What user was it? Was it RealRob? He's one of the main men over there that I remember.


----------



## tincelw (Jul 12, 2019)

is the site down?
its not working for me


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

tincelw said:


> is the site down?
> its not working for me



it's down.

The only thing bad about this is one high-IQ post that I was having with another user about cranial base will probably be lost since I doubt this site (or even the people) will come back. I'm honestly kinda on the harcker's side, obviously against the doxxing, but honestly, fuck admin and poobear, they didn't give a shit about the site and were too Jewish to sell to someone else who could make it a better place.

"I gonna make lookism great again, give your suggestions"

Doesn't fix shit, doesn't apply any users' suggestions, and now it's crying like a baby saying that the forum wasn't rooted


----------



## tincelw (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> it's down.
> 
> The only thing bad about this is one high-IQ post that I was having with another user about cranial base will probably be lost since I doubt this site (or even the people) will come back. I'm honestly kinda on the harcker's side, obviously against the doxxing, but honestly, fuck admin and poobear, they didn't give a shit about the site and were too Jewish to sell to someone else who could make it a better place.
> 
> ...


so its fair to assume that this sites traffic will increase greatly right?

there were a fuckton of members there and this seems to be the only alternative site


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

tincelw said:


> so its fair to assume that this sites traffic will increase greatly right?
> 
> there were a fuckton of members there and this seems to be the only alternative site



Probably not by that much, the majority of the traffic were probably lurkers, only the members with accounts know about this site probably. My guess would be that ~50 new active members would join here, but I wouldn't expect much more than that tbh


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 12, 2019)

Anyone know what’s the new site?


----------



## road to ascension (Jul 12, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Anyone know what’s the new site?


slayers.net


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

@reptiles are you happy now?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 12, 2019)

road to ascension said:


> slayers.net





Baisically it's filled with objectively good looking dude's fapping top tier dude's


Pendejo said:


> @reptiles are you happy now?





No they are infiltrating incels.is


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope and wish it goes back up

It has so much useful information and threads


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

tincelw said:


> this seems to be the only alternative site





Deliciadecu said:


> I need to know what is the new site, I can't stand looksmax, this forum is so fucking shitty, not because of the forum itself but the users.


They could go to redpilltalk.com or to forum.**************** too, but i think this site is their better alternative tbh


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

freeway said:


> a hacker doxxed the whole website through a XSS vulnerability because admin didnt bother to update his site.
> he got a shit ton of email adresses and ip adresses, and he was also able to permaban everyone with that vulnerability.
> 
> because of all the shit that was happening, and admin not responding and giving a fuck, some guys decided to create a new forum and everyone was about to move to that forum, and out of nowhere a wild admin appears saying: there was never a hack, it was the mods that banned and doxxed everyone just so they can promote the new website. hahahaha what a fucking jew. ofc he wants no1 to leave how else is he going to get his bitcoins mined?
> ...


?


----------



## pisslord (Jul 12, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> over over over


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

what is the alt website?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> They could go to redpilltalk.com or to forum.**************** too, but i think this site is their better alternative tbh


There were threads and information that was only accessible on lookism

There is no lookism archive 

I remember @Extra Chromosome speaking o wanting to archive the site

Redpilltalk is actually sluthate and yes it has a lot of info too

I just want it alive and or at the very least an archive


Pendejo said:


> They could go to redpilltalk.com or to forum.**************** too, but i think this site is their better alternative tbh


Also who’s the guy who made that site??????


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

"This bulletin board is currently closed. The Administrator has specified the reason as to why below.
Patience."


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Jul 12, 2019)

i already moved and my dox is out i could care less


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

chessplayercoper23 said:


> i already moved and my dox is out i could care less


Wdym 

They doxxed everyone on the forum?


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Also who’s the guy who made that site??????


I dont know.


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Wdym
> 
> They doxxed everyone on the forum?
> View attachment 79230


paranoiamaxxing is legit, I use a different email to register on every site. IP they can have fun with because I steal wifi from my neighbor most of the time. I think they only bothered doxxing power users/big time autists though.


----------



## reddollars (Jul 12, 2019)

i had a newbie account on there with my personal email am i fucked ?


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

reddollars said:


> i had a newbie account on there with my personal email am i fucked ?



Nah


Who got doxed ?


----------



## pisslord (Jul 12, 2019)

What a horrible horrible man. Doxxing is a big nono.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

_It is what it is. _


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

there's a single guy with 100 000+ posts I'm not kidding


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 12, 2019)

Serge was the hacker idiot


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Who got doxed ?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 12, 2019)

It truly be what it be


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Probably not by that much, the majority of the traffic were probably lurkers, only the members with accounts know about this site probably. My guess would be that ~50 new active members would join here, but I wouldn't expect much more than that tbh


Lol lookism barely had 50 active users in its whole history (ok exagerating) most of the accounts were alts


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol lookism barely had 50 active users in its whole history (ok exagerating) most of the accounts were alts



There were many alts, but for sure there was at least ~30 active users on the shitty advice and anoter ~30 on the looksmaxxing section (although 'active' on that section means once a week tbh)


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Wdym
> 
> They doxxed everyone on the forum?
> View attachment 79230


who cares a dox is a dox


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

Is admin fixing it or no?

He was working on it last time I checkeeld, but now it's completely blank

Jfl I think the conspiracy was just a joke TheLiechtensteiner made


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

I am beyond confused

Yes everything is known to the guy who hacked it

Your ip, the password, email, and also every login on ur computer btw

That’s what was explained to me


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I am beyond confused
> 
> Yes everything is known to the guy who hacked it
> 
> ...



Who told you this ?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I am beyond confused
> 
> Yes everything is known to the guy who hacked it
> 
> ...


It’s ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I am beyond confused
> 
> Yes everything is known to the guy who hacked it
> 
> ...


btw, mods from looksmax also have this ability, they can see all your logins via cookies, jfl @ not using the incognito mode when browsing incel sites


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

chesscel said:


> btw, mods from looksmax also have this ability, they can see all your logins via cookies, jfl @ not using the incognito mode when browsing incel sites


*ONCE YOU ENTER THIS SITE YOU MAY NEVER LEAVE. YOUR SOUL NOW BELONGS TO SARGE*


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 12, 2019)

Shit I had an account there. But the site owner himself hacked it right? I wonder if he will do anything to the emails and stuff.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> every login on ur computer btw


How does that work? Is it from saved passwords?


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> How does that work? Is it from saved passwords?


Guy was bluffing. Only way to do that would be by getting retardcels to download a trojan or by exploiting java vulnerabilities or similar. Session hijacking only works on poorly designed boomer coded sites like lookism with no https


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


>


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> basically this is the convo i had its not chronological and only includes the autistic bits i decided to copy paste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Click on what DM ? So if you clicked his message you fucked your self?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Guy was bluffing. Only way to do that would be by getting retardcels to download a trojan or by exploiting java vulnerabilities or similar. Session hijacking only works on poorly designed boomer coded sites like lookism with no https


Without https would it only have info from saved passwords?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Click on what DM ? So if you clicked his message you fucked your self?


That is what he claims

Yet surgerymaxxing an actual hacker and millionaire (can’t confirm cuz lookism is down jfl) claims he has more access



Scarface said:


> Guy was bluffing. Only way to do that would be by getting retardcels to download a trojan or by exploiting java vulnerabilities or similar. Session hijacking only works on poorly designed boomer coded sites like lookism with no https



Higher iq than me on this

But site is down and if u made an account ur shot might b out jfl


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Without https would it only have info from saved passwords?


On every modern browser since like Internet Explorer 5 those saved passwords are encrypted. 

over for Windows 95 cels tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 12, 2019)

ITT extreme paranoia tbh


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> But site is down and if u made an account ur shot might b out jfl


Well I already have 4 dudes who probably want to shank me after they went to the pen for assault and attempted murder, so why not the rest of the world yeh?


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Well I already have 4 dudes who probably want to shank me after they went to the pen for assault and attempted murder, so why not the rest of the world yeh?



Bro wtf???


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 12, 2019)

I had started to check out some threads


----------



## New Poster (Jul 12, 2019)

I have no problem with psl dying if there was anything to replace it, but looksmax seems pretty lame


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 79252
> 
> _It is what it is. _


All those caged incels... Jfl.


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Bro wtf???


We should go out drinking sometime, I can tell you the whole story. Dumbass junkie wannabe wanksters been sitting in jail for like 2 and a half months waiting for their trial. I'll try and feign emotional distress to get a fat settlement out of them, would help with my surgerymaxxing.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> We should go out drinking sometime, I can tell you the whole story. Dumbass junkie wannabe wanksters been sitting in jail for like 2 and a half months waiting for their trial. I'll try and feign emotional distress to get a fat settlement out of them, would help with my surgerymaxxing.



Shit sounds pretty scary tbh, almost being murdered ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Shit sounds pretty scary tbh, almost being murdered ?


Bitch I got nine lives, that .22lr Walther holds ten in the clip, motherfuckers had better aimed well. 

Guy was too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway, did catch a minor stab wound to my lower back though. I'm not Chuck Norris so I bit the dust pretty quickly and was laying half unconscious on the train tracks for a few moments. Could have been worse, I could have ended up on Liveleak if the train had been on time for once. All this for my wallet that had like 6 euros in it after my friend coaxed me into ordering another round of drinks with my taxi money. They didn't even manage to steal my wallet, I walked away with it and had my friend drop me off at the ER.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Bitch I got nine lives, that .22lr Walther holds ten in the clip, motherfuckers had better aimed well.


Cringed tbh


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> We should go out drinking sometime, I can tell you the whole story. Dumbass junkie wannabe wanksters been sitting in jail for like 2 and a half months waiting for their trial. I'll try and feign emotional distress to get a fat settlement out of them, would help with my surgerymaxxing.


I will come bro


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 12, 2019)

@Ritalincel can i get a nice freeze frame brah


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Bitch I got nine lives, that .22lr Walther holds ten in the clip, motherfuckers had better aimed well.
> 
> Guy was too much of a pussy to pull the trigger anyway, did catch a minor stab wound to my lower back though. I'm not Chuck Norris so I bit the dust pretty quickly and was laying half unconscious on the train tracks for a few moments. Could have been worse, I could have ended up on Liveleak if the train had been on time for once. All this for my wallet that had like 6 euros in it after my friend coaxed me into ordering another round of drinks with my taxi money. They didn't even manage to steal my wallet, I walked away with it and had my friend drop me off at the ER.



Fucking junkies


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Cringed tbh


Sorry I meant to say mag
I need to watch more Hickok45


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Sorry I meant to say mag
> I need to watch more Hickok45


High class thugmaxxing pretty boy ogre












Lmao an actual hacker came in, hacked lookism did nothing or smth

Gave the exploit away and some dude just ogred the site jfl

Jfl jfl jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 79324


wipes me


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

This is an utter shitshow


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> High class thugmaxxing pretty boy ogre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck bro all those important threads are gone?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> fuck bro all those important threads are gone?


Maybe

Play the waiting game

Now there’s some internal feud.....


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> High class thugmaxxing pretty boy ogre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so now I think I see how they did it
Obvious exploit when you think about it, presumably exploiting sitewide formatting features to run some 2005 era hackforums session hijack script on RetardRob's acc (via DM) and lock him out of it, then ban everyone

Looksmax looks too robustly coded to fall for this shit, but maybe I just get haloed into believing that because its layout appearance mogs lookism back into the 90s where it came from


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 12, 2019)

Feeling so lucky we have great mods running this site


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> High class thugmaxxing pretty boy ogre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuark


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

New Poster said:


> I have no problem with psl dying if there was anything to replace it, but looksmax seems pretty lame


Because 99% of the shit here isn’t shitposts? JFL.


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Feeling so lucky we have great mods running this site



Bro you better protect me


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Because 99% of the shit here isn’t shitposts? JFL.


Exactly


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Feeling so lucky we have great mods running this site


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> basically this is the convo i had its not chronological and only includes the autistic bits i decided to copy paste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## schizoid (Jul 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Because 99% of the shit here isn’t shitposts? JFL.


this site is complete shit bro


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Admin is blaming his mods when they are innocent now.....


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

schizoid said:


> this site is complete shit bro


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Cuz someone made a troll thread.....

Can’t admit he just fucked up and one dude did this all


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Ok so now I think I see how they did it
> Obvious exploit when you think about it, presumably exploiting sitewide formatting features to run some 2005 era hackforums session hijack script on RetardRob's acc (via DM) and lock him out of it, then ban everyone
> 
> Looksmax looks too robustly coded to fall for this shit, but maybe I just get haloed into believing that because its layout appearance mogs lookism back into the 90s where it came from


Yeah it was a script injected on embedded youtube videos that executed when you quoted the hacker

The site was completely fine before a millionaire hacker gave tutorials on hacking "for educational purposes". As if we are all moral mentally stable users with no ill intent to doxx users...


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Bro you better protect me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


good bird


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

schizoid said:


> this site is complete shit bro


It needs a damn Yezhovshchina on fucking parasite postmaxxers, "it's over", "x-es me" and avi posters etc that's what. The banter and shitposts are good in moderation but some peeps just need to go outside and fuck off tbh


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

I cant stop crying


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

I can’t even......
It is over


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I can’t even......
> It is over



Has something else happened?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> I cant stop crying


Sad shit man.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 12, 2019)

This is maybe the death blow on lookism but the real decline already began in 2018. Lookism has been a shithole recently but it used to be a god-tier forum once.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Has something else happened?


It’s so complicated I can barely...


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

I was gonna post a full time line of what happened + 

an updated list of users who recently left


Both wouldve hit 1k+ views 50 replies

I cant stop crying 

@SayNoToRotting @Deliciadecu @wellthatsucks


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

*Live footage of Serge rejoicing now that Lookism is dead.*


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> I was gonna post a full time line of what happened +
> 
> an updated list of users who recently left
> 
> ...


Oh yeh I remember u saying u had 2 threads in mind


Alexanderr said:


> *Live footage of Serge rejoicing now that Lookism is dead.*


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> *Live footage of Serge rejoicing now that Lookism is dead.*


one of the lookism admins @theliechsteiner said they were gonna try to buy incel.co soon idk if she was serious


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 12, 2019)

Where will @JustChris find his narcissistic supplies now that he is already banned here for excessively doing so


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> one of the lookism admins @theliechsteiner said they were gonna try to buy incel.co soon idk if she was serious


She jokes around a lot. Some people actually believe it was an inside job because of that loll


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

I just learned that lookism had a good moderator


.........


wellthatsucks said:


> She jokes around a lot. Some people actually believe it was an inside job because of that loll


She’s a foid mod

A foid buying incels.is

Incels allowing to be sold to a foid

Hahahahaha no


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 12, 2019)

@wellthatsucks who are you on lookism.net?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Now the hacker is waiting and going to sell the info for a couple thousand dollars
Like passwords email and even the database maybe...

It is over

I must change my passwords right the fuck now and terminate the email
Lookism is a database dump now

Be ready for some article by some liberal feed about this shit or idfk


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Now the hacker is waiting and going to sell the info for a couple thousand dollars
> Like passwords email and even the database maybe...
> 
> It is over
> ...


This is very disturbing.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> This is very disturbing.


-ER


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

its fucking over mein nibbas


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

i just used emails that didnt even exist - im i safe?


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

The Liechtensteiner was promoted to the Administrative team. Hmm...before the site shut down, they made a comment saying they hired Russian Hackers to shut ddos rival sites, when Lookism first was created, and this was a sort of revenge attack. But he deleted that fairly quickly. It was in the 'I am in contact with Admin' thread. Also stated that "surgerymaxxing is as real as 1984's Emmanuel Goldstein"

It's obvious Admin and Liechtensteiner concocted the story of an inside job, because they were embarrassed at how piss poor the security was on that site, and didn't want to lose any more members. So they rather blame the Mod team, than take full responsibility.

Admin didn't care about this, until it was too late. Now the damage is beyond repair.

I laugh at how he claims to be in contact with FBI. You really think we believe that you, the owner of a site filled with CP enthusiasts, and members glorifying mass shooters is working with the FBI.


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

JFL at sin and josh being part of some conspiracy to move everyone to a new site. Admin let the hacking happen for 2 days before he stepped in. Super moderators are powerless at MyBB exploits. WTF was sin and josh supposed to do. Very shady shit going on ngl.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> There were many alts, but for sure there was at least ~30 active users on the shitty advice and anoter ~30 on the looksmaxxing section (although 'active' on that section means once a week tbh)


No


----------



## Scarface (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Now the hacker is waiting and going to sell the info for a couple thousand dollars
> Like passwords email and even the database maybe...
> 
> It is over
> ...


Cope, if there is any personal information attributable to your acct you can get doxxed. Just keep a low profile if that's the case.
If you talk about going ER a lot cops might be interested in knowing your IP and service provider but seems quite improbable. But if you're a serious domestic terrorist threat living in a FVEYES associated country they have other ways of finding out anyway. Also a couple grand is way overpriced, most of that login info is worthless given that everyone knows the site's been compromised and quite possibly never coming back.


paulie_walnuts said:


> i just used emails that didnt even exist - im i safe?


Yes


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

just lol at using your main email when you could literally register with email account that didnt even exist

cage


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 12, 2019)

So I'm still not sure I understand. I have an account there but haven't gone to the site for some time. Am I at risk because of this shit?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> JFL at sin and josh being part of some conspiracy to move everyone to a new site. Admin let the hacking happen for 2 days before he stepped in. Super moderators are powerless at MyBB exploits. WTF was sin and josh supposed to do. Very shady shit going on ngl.


Both r innocent


disillusioned said:


> So I'm still not sure I understand. I have an account there but haven't gone to the site for some time. Am I at risk because of this shit?


Delete the email 

If u use the same password elsewhere change it now


Scarface said:


> Cope, if there is any personal information attributable to your acct you can get doxxed. Just keep a low profile if that's the case.
> If you talk about going ER a lot cops might be interested in knowing your IP and service provider but seems quite improbable. But if you're a serious domestic terrorist threat living in a FVEYES associated country they have other ways of finding out anyway. Also a couple grand is way overpriced, most of that login info is worthless given that everyone knows the site's been compromised and quite possibly never coming back.
> 
> Yes


The guy who told of the exploit such a database dump goes for 20k plus 

No clue tbh


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 12, 2019)

freeway said:


> a hacker doxxed the whole website through a XSS vulnerability because admin didnt bother to update his site.
> he got a shit ton of email adresses and ip adresses,


I just made an account a week ago


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Both r innocent
> 
> Delete the email
> 
> If u use the same password elsewhere change it now


But isnt any info already logged? I still dont understand what can be done knowing a email I made just for one site?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> The Liechtensteiner was promoted to the Administrative team. Hmm...before the site shut down, they made a comment saying they hired Russian Hackers to shut ddos rival sites, when Lookism first was created, and this was a sort of revenge attack. But he deleted that fairly quickly. It was in the 'I am in contact with Admin' thread. Also stated that "surgerymaxxing is as real as 1984's Emmanuel Goldstein"
> 
> It's obvious Admin and Liechtensteiner concocted the story of an inside job, because they were embarrassed at how piss poor the security was on that site, and didn't want to lose any more members. So they rather blame the Mod team, than take full responsibility.
> 
> ...


Jfl jfl jfl wtf
Guys this is no joke I have a shit ton of people’s ip email address etc

He even dumped lichensteinenreeee or wtv password and all


----------



## x30001 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> wipes me


HAHAH AHAHAH AHHAAH HAHAH WIPES ME WIPES ME. Go to hell Ritalincel


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Delete the email
> 
> If u use the same password elsewhere change it now


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

what are the downsides of getting doxxed srs? having ur real name on the registered email and thats it? lots of drama queens creating fake drama for excitement


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

The worst case scenario is this:

.Lookism logs all current and former ip addresses that youve logged into your account on. - so even if you logged in once without a vpn your screwed.
.Lookism logs all current and former email addresses and passwords - self-explanitory


Redrighthand said:


> what are the downsides of getting doxxed srs? having ur real name on the registered email and thats it? lots of drama queens creating fake drama for excitement


Blackmail
Snooping
Ddos


----------



## dogtown (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Jfl jfl jfl wtf
> Guys this is no joke I have a shit ton of people’s ip email address etc
> 
> He even dumped lichensteinenreeee or wtv password and all



Yeah but that password is useless if the site is down kek


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Both r innocent
> 
> Delete the email
> 
> If u use the same password elsewhere change it now



I am busy right now. Does it matter if I do this tomorrow instead?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

JFL HAHAHAHHAHAHAAH INDIRECTLY A FOID CAUSED ALL THIS SHIT

she was made mod and made a conspiracy theory that lookism mods turned on admin




disillusioned said:


> I am busy right now. Does it matter if I do this tomorrow instead?


I don’t know bro

I didn’t even change mine
I will tell as much as I can


AspiringChad said:


> JFL HAHAHAHHAHAHAAH INDIRECTLY A FOID CAUSED ALL THIS SHIT
> 
> she was made mod and made a conspiracy theory that lookism mods turned on admin
> I don’t know bro
> ...


This image was just posted jfl

Idk what to think of it


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

love=everything said:


> .


did you got doxxed?


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> JFL HAHAHAHHAHAHAAH INDIRECTLY A FOID CAUSED ALL THIS SHIT
> 
> she was made mod and made a conspiracy theory that lookism mods turned on admin
> 
> ...


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Likely fake so removed
I doubt IT caused this


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> did you got doxxed?


no


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Now the hacker is waiting and going to sell the info for a couple thousand dollars
> Like passwords email and even the database maybe...
> 
> It is over
> ...




FUUUUUCK!! I gonna have to change all my passwords!

IT'S OVER! SO MUCH WORK TO DO


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> Blackmail
> Snooping
> Ddos


- majority don't have real name in email
- hacker might not be able to find info about them even with their real name
- blackmail because of what? posting on a forum? oh I'm sure they'll be intimidated as hell 
now what are the odds that the victim has: his real name on the email- hacker finds his social media -victom posted some shit worthy of a blackmail
stop creating fake drama kids. entertain yourselves with something else


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> JFL HAHAHAHHAHAHAAH INDIRECTLY A FOID CAUSED ALL THIS SHIT
> 
> she was made mod and made a conspiracy theory that lookism mods turned on admin


Lol at giving women power. You know they abuse it.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jul 12, 2019)

Fuck this shit. Lookism was my home.

And they took it away just like that.
Fuck the hackers fuck mods fuck admin

Fuck everyone


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> - majority don't have real name in email
> - hacker might not be able to find info about them even with their real name
> - blackmail because of what? posting on a forum? oh I'm sure they'll be intimidated as hell
> now what are the odds that the victim has: his real name on the email- hacker finds his social media -victom posted some shit worthy of a blackmail
> stop creating fake drama kids. entertain yourselves with something else



Thats very likely. Jawanomics used his real email with his name + last two years of bday 19XX. IP address revealed exact city and location. Combine that with all his stories and you can narrow him down easily. Then blackmail him.

This is serious stuff man.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> Thats very likely. Jawanomics used his real email with his name + last two years of bday 19XX. IP address revealed exact city and location. Combine that with all his stories and you can narrow him down easily. Then blackmail him.
> 
> This is serious stuff man.


yeah but the majority of posters could just shrugg it off. is the doxx thread still available somewhere anyway?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 79382


[ISPOILER]blankname[/ISPOILER]=br0


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> [ISPOILER]blankname[/ISPOILER]=br0


Layjit


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Jfl jfl jfl wtf
> Guys this is no joke I have a shit ton of people’s ip email address etc
> 
> He even dumped lichensteinenreeee or wtv password and all



wtv password? lichtensteiner got hacked too? lmao


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 79382


Cringe


----------



## aspie_to_nt (Jul 12, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> yeah but the majority of posters could just shrugg it off. is the doxx thread still available somewhere anyway?


Yes its archived. That reminds me i need to report that archive.


----------



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Jul 12, 2019)

That confirms what surgerymaxxing said though about it being a hired attack from the reddit anti incel sub group.

I know some people thought surgerymaxxing and dimez were one in the same, but I don't think so.

You notice how some users were targeted more than others. That's what makes me cast dubious light on the theory that it was an inside job like Admin and Liech wants us to believe.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

It’s all IT’s fault

We must prepare a autistic counterattack


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 12, 2019)

I had acc with 0 posts


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Likely fake so removed
> I doubt IT caused this



it? wtf what image?


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Jul 12, 2019)

Keep crying for Admin. 

The forum will be online again soon.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> It’s all IT’s fault
> 
> We must prepare a autistic counterattack


reporting for duty


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 12, 2019)

what the fuck? can somebody aware me of what part it plays in that role? what was on the image that got deleted?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 12, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> - majority don't have real name in email
> - hacker might not be able to find info about them even with their real name
> *- blackmail because of what? posting on a forum? oh I'm sure they'll be intimidated as hell *
> now what are the odds that the victim has: his real name on the email- hacker finds his social media -victom posted some shit worthy of a blackmail
> stop creating fake drama kids. entertain yourselves with something else


I would lol. I am like a grandma when it comes to technology, it would be no challenge to terrorize me over the internet


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 12, 2019)

just change your emails also here boyos maybe the autism is coming


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jul 12, 2019)

aspie_to_nt said:


> Thats very likely. Jawanomics used his real email with his name + last two years of bday 19XX. IP address revealed exact city and location. Combine that with all his stories and you can narrow him down easily. Then blackmail him.
> 
> This is serious stuff man.


In which country does he live? Germany or England?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

Scarface said:


> Cope, if there is any personal information attributable to your acct you can get doxxed. Just keep a low profile if that's the case.
> If you talk about going ER a lot cops might be interested in knowing your IP and service provider but seems quite improbable. But if you're a serious domestic terrorist threat living in a FVEYES associated country they have other ways of finding out anyway. Also a couple grand is way overpriced, most of that login info is worthless given that everyone knows the site's been compromised and quite possibly never coming back.
> 
> Yes


Luckily I barely posted there


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 12, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Delete the email
> 
> If u use the same password elsewhere change it now


This will be so much work... Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 12, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Fuck this shit. Lookism was my home.
> 
> And they took it away just like that.
> Fuck the hackers fuck mods fuck admin
> ...


I don’t even know who is truly behind this


Alexanderr said:


> This will be so much work... Fuuuuuuuuck


I don’t even remember what password I used on lookism..... I will simply slowly change all my passwords in the following few days....


----------



## love=everything (Jul 12, 2019)

My last thread on looksim was "admin fixed the site"


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 12, 2019)

Tbh if he leaks the database I'm gonna try and snatch up some minecraft alts


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 13, 2019)

Do I really need to delete my email? Can't I just change my passwords?


----------



## Djkhaled_Lookism (Jul 13, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Do I really need to delete my email? Can't I just change my passwords?



If you used your email in other sites which hold info that can be used to identify you then you have to go to those sites and change ur mail and delete anything that can be used to identify you. It might be too late bcz your info prolly got dropped on a db leak from the past. 

Write your email here to check





__





Domain Seizure






weleakinfo.com


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 13, 2019)

Djkhaled_Lookism said:


> If you used your email in other sites which hold info that can be used to identify you then you have to go to those sites and change ur mail and delete anything that can be used to identify you. It might be too late bcz your info prolly got dropped on a db leak from the past.
> 
> Write your email here to check
> 
> ...



I am more concerned with the possibility of somebody breaking into other accounts for other sites or stealing money from me somehow. tbh I don't think anybody gives a shit about my personal identity.


----------



## quinn24 (Jul 13, 2019)

great job poobear jew faggot


----------



## wellthatsucks (Jul 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Tbh if he leaks the database I'm gonna try and snatch up some minecraft alts


Ahh the good ol days with EggCracker and listing them on selly


----------



## Looksmaxer (Jul 13, 2019)

Admin from lookism is low iq. He modded guys like sin and josh who were the worst mods in internet history.


----------



## Depressed Twink (Jul 14, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> View attachment 79370
> 
> 
> -ER



@AspiringChad whats your dc id?


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> @AspiringChad whats your dc id?


By dc you mean discord??


----------



## Depressed Twink (Jul 14, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> By dc you mean discord??


Yes


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2019)

Dude420 said:


>


----------



## Sans (Jul 14, 2019)

So you’re telling me that this cucktear has access to all of my shit?

I made an account on Lookism but I never posted there.


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 14, 2019)

Sans said:


> So you’re telling me that this cucktear has access to all of my shit?
> 
> I made an account on Lookism but I never posted there.


The whole inceltears stuff is apparently just fake.

We don’t know really


----------



## TheLifeMaxer (Jul 14, 2019)

SHIT KILL, THREAD YOURSELF!


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 27, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I need to know what is the new site, I can't stand looksmax, this forum is so fucking shitty, not because of the forum itself but the users.
> 
> Most of them are either retards who think the lower third is the most important thing or they are worse than spammers (a lot of users tbh), they are literally monosyllabics, all they do is post one single word on the threads, they don't add shit to the threads. Autistic users at least make the effort to type something funny, but the guys here don't even try
> 
> ...


the new site is better


----------



## Cretinous (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm not sorry to see it gone. The site was shit, constantly slow, alleged crypto miner scripts, ridiculous amount of shitposting


----------



## Enlil (Oct 27, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> I'm not sorry to see it gone. The site was shit, constantly slow, alleged crypto miner scripts, ridiculous amount of shitposting


cope


----------



## MicroPenis (Oct 27, 2019)

shady site i posted lots of personal information there i had to give some questionable jewish guy $200 in altcoins to delete my account


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 27, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> the new site is better



I changed my mind with my stay here. I'm no longer a refugee, I've integrated myself.

Thank you to all looksmaxers who welcomed us:


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 27, 2019)

It was a shit site in the last couple of years. Glad to see it gone.


----------

